

Groupon flunks Peter Thiel's startup class - bfe
http://bfe242.com/groupon-flunks-peter-thiels-startup-class-at

======
FelixP
Groupon isn't exactly a startup anymore - they're a public company. And what
do public companies generally do? Try to keep up with startups.

